# 150G tank no heater tank is at 92¤C



## PandaRevenge (Jan 18, 2011)

Long story short The tank has been set up for ovrr a month has a 20G sump underneath. Today was doing a water test and the water was hot. Wasnt like this yesterday it only has gokdfish in it for cycling. I checked the pump and its not abnormaly warm or anythin the only difference since yesterday was i closed the door on the stand wherw the sump is.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not very surprising with the heat wave we are having. Evaporation take heat away from the water body just like evaporation of sweat actually help cool down our body.

When you close the door of the sump, evaporation slows down and temperature rises.

In SW, some people put fans over the sump during hot days to keep the water temp down. I am lucky enough to have AC in my house


----------

